# Swanage Limestone Quarry Aug 2011



## WishIHadAName (Aug 25, 2011)

Not been able to find a lot of info on this one im aftaid was a bit of a chance find through a local! However some archive pictures can be found here http://www.aditnow.co.uk/album/Swanage-Limestone-Quarry-Archive-Album/

The mine consists of one 45 degree slope shaft going down about 50 feet where stone was hauled up using a donkey and rope. At the bottom of shaft it splits off into three main passages with a rabbit warren of connecting passages may of which are filled with deads! Anyway on with the pictures! 



Chain around pillar at bottom of shaft maybe for haulage







Strange object on side any ideas??











The beam made of rail at bottom of shaft seems to be taking a lot of weight






Old fuel can































One of the few wooden props











More supporting rails


























More stone supports






Cut stone ready to go to surface one day?






Thats all hope not too boring and sorry for being a bit light on the history!


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 25, 2011)

Never heard of this one before,a good find.The chain round the pillar could be holding the pillar together.Westwood mine near Bradford on Avon has a whole area of chain girt pillars apparently installed after a small earthquake triggered roof movement.


----------



## WishIHadAName (Aug 25, 2011)

Theirs was a small amout of graffiti from 2003 and some old tea lights so were not the first but first pictures ive seen


----------

